# Celebrate Downtown Okemos & Art Walk



## gator (Jun 9, 2012)

For the past 4 years the Okemos Masonic Lodge has done a pig roast for the Art Walk. This year they combined the event with a live band, inflateables for the kids, many local shops came out to show themselves off. 

This year I didn't do a whole pig but i did 12 butts (110lbs) instead. I accompanied it with Wicked Baked Beans and cole slaw. The best part is they placed me next to the stage with the band.  What a great location, and the only other food vendor was Dominos Pizza.  Well, our line was 3 times longer than theirs. 

Long story short, Within the first 45 minutes I called GFS and they delivered (within 15 minutes) another 9 cases of pop and 3 cases of water. I ended up selling out about an hour and 40 minutes.  Everyone loved all of it.  I had a mention on the local news. I got intervied by the township public access channel. The Parks & Rec guy wants me to do his sporting tournaments. I am doing another township event in September. I am starting a side business doing this called Gator's Grill. 

All the guru's tell you to find a way to make a buck doing what you love and you'll never work again.  Let's see how it goes.

I wish I had time to take pictures to share of the food and the festival but I was a little busy that day.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dang, I was looking for some hot Qview, lol!  Well, next time be sure to get someone out there recording some Qviews of all you do!  Congratulations on your success, and any help you need, don't hesitate to post; make sure you work closely with your local inspectors, health and food agencies to do it to their specs and are in compliance!


----------



## gator (Jun 10, 2012)

I did have a pic of it as I put it on. Our Health inspector is great to work with, yes she has a job to do, but if you're nice so is she. If I can get a link to the interview I will post it. you'll be able to see the final product there.


----------



## gator (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't seen anything about the food but I found the flashmob from this.



This is a lighter video


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 10, 2012)

What a great way to get into business!

Sounds like you're living the dream of many here in the forum...maybe consider a journal documenting the trials (legal, safety, regulatory) and joys of the journey, to show us dreamers?


----------

